# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  3 مباريات في ختام الجولة السادسة من دوري المناصير

## الحصن نيوز

تقام السبت 3 مباريات في ختام الجولة السادسة من دوري المناصير الأردني للمحترفين حيث يستضيف الحسين اربد فريق العربي في مباراة ديربي الشمال عند الساعة الثالثة مساءا على ملعب الأمير هاشم .

وفي الزرقاء يحل فريق البقعة ضيفا على الفيصلي في قمة مباريات الأسبوع السادس على ملعب الأمير محمد عند الساعة الخامسة مساء.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

